# Frogs need a new home



## Bash9679 (Oct 5, 2019)

For anybody in the new york long island area willing to make the trip i have 15 new river tincs. Im giving them all away for free i dont know there sexes they have been out of the water from 6months through a month. Please message if interested i hope someone will give them a good home thanks


----------

